# Crayfish dying after molt



## Chipaw

I'm asking this question after losing 1 Blue crayfish (was large guessing and adult) and now an Apricot crayfish again large.
The Blue had a difficult molt but the Apricot seemed to molt with zero trouble.
This morning I found it belly to the sky. The smaller Blues, offspring of the dead molter are fine so I'm puzzled as to why these larger Crayfish croak after molting?


----------



## davej

I had some cherry shrimp in a new tank that I was cycling. They were fine until they molted, as soon as they molted they were dead. I was thinking that they must have been susceptible to the high nitrites when they molted, and their new exoskeleton was still soft and porous . Just a theory. How long has your tank been up and running? Have you tested your water parameters?


----------



## Chipaw

The tank has been going for several (at least 3) months now.
I must admit I don't know how to test the water param's.
Any suggestions on decent testing equip?


----------



## eternity302

API Master test kit$ $25 at JL Aquatics i think


----------



## VinnyD

yah check the water parameters...and sometimes stress from other tankmates lead to deaths...when they molt, they are vulnerable to a lot of things...sometimes a drop of liquid calcium helps..and is good for the shell development


----------



## Chipaw

Thanks everyone.
Hopefully it was not stress as the crayfish has a number of places in the tank to hide from everyone else.
When I took it out of the tank this afternoon it (the shell) was rubbery.
Sort of like fake crab meat at the grocery store feels like. Sorry did not know of a better way to describe it.


----------



## eternity302

Check parameters and read this
Nitrates, Why water changes are not enough, and "Old Tank Syndrome" | Tankspiration


----------



## AvianAquatics

First thing I can think of it's stress and feeding. If you are only feeding 1 kind of food for a long time to your crayfish it might be lacking some sort of minerals to help it mold. Might also be if you have a bunch together they might be competing for food so the two that died didn't get enough due to bullying (or not feeding enough). And definitely check you water parameter!


----------



## Chipaw

Hmmmm the Apricot did not really have much in the way of competition. Just the surviving Blues but they are only .75 inches long at best. When the Apricot died it was 3.25 inches from snout to the end of it's tail.
Being new to this does not help.
I'll do the water check.
Oh I did not mention that the tank is planted. If that makes a difference.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## VinnyD

Chipaw said:


> Thanks everyone.
> Hopefully it was not stress as the crayfish has a number of places in the tank to hide from everyone else.
> When I took it out of the tank this afternoon it (the shell) was rubbery.
> Sort of like fake crab meat at the grocery store feels like. Sorry did not know of a better way to describe it.


hmm maybe u could've left the molted shell in the tank...the critter are known to munch on the old shell for minerals and all...and if the shell is rubbery..maybe there not enough minerals for proper shell formation?


----------



## Rastapus

If you are not adding buffers to your aquarium such as Replenish and Alkalinity buffer there is no Calcium or other important minerals needed for the carapace to harden. Check out my sticky in our sub forum for details on our tap water problem. It effects invertebrates as well but in different ways. Crayfish are VERY hardy, this sounds like mineral deficiency.


----------



## Chipaw

VinnyD said:


> hmm maybe u could've left the molted shell in the tank...the critter are known to munch on the old shell for minerals and all...and if the shell is rubbery..maybe there not enough minerals for proper shell formation?


I meant the body of the molted Crayfish. Not the empty shell.
Thanks Rastapus. I'll check that out.


----------



## Chipaw

Went in to your store today Rastapus and wanted to say your staff is uber nice and helpful.
Hopefully we're on our way to a Crayfish friendly tank...well adult Cray anyway


----------

